# [Chromium] Aucune page ne peut s'afficher : Aw, Snap.

## Modano

Bonjour à tous,

sur mon vieux T23 (1.2 GHz, 768 Mo de RAM) je voulais tester chromium, pour comparer à firefox.

Tout d'abord, j'ai essayé d'installer chromium-bin, mais manifestement le binary a été compilé avec support SSE2 (Pentium 4 & +), donc pas possible.

J'unmaske alors www-client/chromium, j'emerge, il m'a installé une ou deux lib en NS, et j'ai bien fait le revdep rebuild recommandé.

Le souci, c'est que, en user ou en root, peu importe, il est impossible d'afficher la moindre page. J'ai le message "Aw, Snap", "unable to render the webpage".

Ca n'est pas un pb DNS, car en joignant mon serveur web sur le réseau local, j'ai le même problème.

Idem pour les images (au cas ou un render ferait tout planter), car sur ce meme serveur web, j'ai une page test ou il n'y a que 3 mots.

En root, pareil.

Pas de message dans la console.

La config est accessible en rw par mon utilisateur. ($HOME/.config/chromium)

Version : 5.0.322.2

Peut-être un mauvais USE dans make.conf ?

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Quote:*   

>  331 # Pawel Hajdan jr <phajdan.jr@gentoo.org> (07 Jan 2010)
> 
>  332 # Dev channel releases are only for people who are developers or want more
> 
>  333 # experimental features and accept a more unstable release.
> ...

 

Une piste ?

----------

## Modano

Salut guilc,

en effet en effet j'ai tenté le diable  :Smile: 

Mais j'ai rigoureusement le même pb sur la beta : 5.0.307.7

Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas encore de stable sur chromium, ou me trompes je ?

En même temps, Pawel précise "a more unstable" donc c'est que c'est deja "unstable" de base  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Je viens de l'installer pour voir si j'avais le même problème. A priori, non!

Au cas où, voici mon emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_955_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 22 Feb 2010 05:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p2

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.32

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amovix bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipod ipv6 java javascript jpeg lame lm_sensors mad mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3support readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Je dois avouer qu'il est rapide par contre!!!

----------

## Solevis

J'ai également cette version, et aucun problème à déplorer.

----------

## geekounet

Ha si, maintenant qu'il fonctionne, vous avez un plus gros problème : toute votre navigation sur le web est surveillée par Google.  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Je savais que j'avais une excellente raison pour l'avoir désinstallé malgré tout aussi rapidement!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Solevis

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ha si, maintenant qu'il fonctionne, vous avez un plus gros problème : toute votre navigation sur le web est surveillée par Google. 

 

Je m'attendais à une réponse de ce genre  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Presque hors-sujet : quel navigateur basé sur Webkit fonctionne bien, et pas trop lourd (du genre : pas besoin d'installer KDE ou Gnome) ?

----------

## Fenril

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ha si, maintenant qu'il fonctionne, vous avez un plus gros problème : toute votre navigation sur le web est surveillée par Google. 

 

Chromium c'est la version libre de Chrome, donc a priori il n'y a pas de "code de malveillance".

Ca fait long d'attendre une version en branche stable, je commence à m'impatienter, j'ai hâte d'abandonner Firefox.

XavMiller > et Midori ? Ca t'intéresse ?

http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-client/midori?full_cat

----------

## geekounet

Ce n'est pas parce que c'est libre que la partie spyware a été virée, surtout que c'est toujours Google qui garde la main sur le code.  :Wink:  En l'occurence, il y est toujours : http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/browser/google_url_tracker.cc?view=markup

Mais il existe une version de Chromium, nommée Iron, qui justement vire ces parties spyware et autres fonctionnalitées liées à Google, c'est pas super maintenu par contre : http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php

----------

## Fenril

Ah, j'allais faire une bêtise, merci geekounet, je ne l'installerai pas, ça m'apprendra de ne pas me renseigner plus en profondeur  :Laughing: 

Blague à part, d'après le code que tu me montres, on dirait un tracker des URL du groupe Google, pas un traceur de toutes tes activités. Il suffirait de ne pas passer par Google quand tu vas sur un site. Enfin, tout n'est pas très clair non plus, mais je suis sûr qu'il y a bien plus de codes suspicieux dans Chrome que dans Chromium.

----------

## Modano

Bonjour à tous et merci de vos commentaires.

Mon emerge --info montre quelques révisions de retard sur gcc, sandbox, binutils bash etc...

Est ce que ca peut être une piste ?

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3-i686-Mobile_Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_III_CPU_-_M_1200MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Feb 2010 10:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.6-r1, 4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -msse -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -msse -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en fr ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv jpeg jpg libcaca mmx mmx2 mng modules mp2 mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection server session slang spl sse ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb waqt win32codecs x86 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en fr ja" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="savage"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que tu synchronises bien ton portage (emerge --sync) ? et appliques-tu les mises à jour  (emerge -DuNav world) ?

----------

## Modano

Oui...mais je fais un peu autrement :

je fais la liste de ce qui n'est pas à jour et je ne mets à jour que ce qui est "important", du moins que j'estimes  :Very Happy: 

Certes, le résultat est que ma machine est clairement pas à jour, mais vu le temps de compilation vue la puissance, et vu que des fois je ne l'utilse pas pendant x jours, j'ai un système pas à jour sur les gros packages : gcc, glibc, etc...  :Smile: 

Allez, je vais mettre à jour  et retenter chromium.

----------

## razer

As tu essayé d'autre browsers basés sur webkit (midori par exemple) ?

----------

## Modano

Justement  :Smile: 

si aprés mon emerge world, chromium ne fonctionne pas (ou fonctionne même  :Very Happy: ) , je vais tester ce midori, qui me séduit nettement plus  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Modano wrote:*   

> Oui...mais je fais un peu autrement :
> 
> je fais la liste de ce qui n'est pas à jour et je ne mets à jour que ce qui est "important", du moins que j'estimes 
> 
> Certes, le résultat est que ma machine est clairement pas à jour, mais vu le temps de compilation vue la puissance, et vu que des fois je ne l'utilse pas pendant x jours, j'ai un système pas à jour sur les gros packages : gcc, glibc, etc... 
> ...

 

Franchement, c'est jouer avec le feu... tu perds tout l'avantage de portage. Dans ton cas, passe à LinuxFromScratch  :Wink: 

----------

